# Sheepshead



## outdoorman (Mar 3, 2017)

Heard that flounder won't come into the intercoastals until it warms up so I want to catch something.
Can someone tell me what month/season Sheepshead began to bite?


----------



## doeboy1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Can be caught year round. Best months are November to April.


----------



## trippcasey (Mar 4, 2017)

The bite should be good now. If you get a chance to go, take it.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Mar 6, 2017)

They are biting decently inshore and offshore the big ones are firing up.  We have charters everyday and its just getting better


----------

